# trying to contact my brother



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

I am trying to contact my brother ****************** living in Khon Kaen ***************. I am very worried I have not heard from him since August 2011.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lucylou said:


> I am trying to contact my brother ****************** living in Khon Kaen ***************. I am very worried I have not heard from him since August 2011.


hi - you must be worried

I've had to remove the personal details, we don't allow missing persons posts - but I've left it in this form in the hope that someone local might be able to point you in the direction of the local police or similar agency

have you tried your consulate?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

unsure if the UK Consulate/Embassy would be of any assistance using official channels, as foreigners don't go 90 days without either renewing their visa (involving a border crossing) or reporting in (either in person or by mail) to their province's branch of Thailand Immigration. 
TI wouldn't release this info to an individual.


----------



## Chiang Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

any news? hope it worked out ok


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

while searching for something else, found this on the British Embassy Bangkok website




> *Missing persons*
> 
> If you are in the UK and worried about a British national who you think is missing abroad, we can let you know how to produce a missing person's report for your local police so Interpol enquiries can begin.
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> unsure if the UK Consulate/Embassy would be of any assistance using official channels, as foreigners don't go 90 days without either renewing their visa (involving a border crossing) or reporting in (either in person or by mail) to their province's branch of Thailand Immigration.
> TI wouldn't release this info to an individual.


Pretty sure that a consulate can be of assistance.
Thai immigration keeps record of addresses EVERY 90 DAYS.
Either you leave the country every 15, 30, 60 or 90 days OR in case of extensions you have to report at Immigration every 90 days.


----------



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

*Brother*



lucylou said:


> I am trying to contact my brother ****************** living in Khon Kaen ***************. I am very worried I have not heard from him since August 2011.


I have had a PM from a kind member I have tried to e-mail a reply and unfortunately the e-mail was returned as there is a error on the e-mail address.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lucylou said:


> I have had a PM from a kind member I have tried to e-mail a reply and unfortunately the e-mail was returned as there is a error on the e-mail address.




Just pm them back... good luck


----------



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank-you for your kind messages I have taken all advice on board. Kind Regards


----------



## Thai-Spy (May 17, 2011)

The posture and statements of the British Embassy are typical of almost every embassy and consulate. They just can't help you find someone because of privacy concerns. As long as someone is not in flight from the law, a person does have the right to just disappear although the toll on family and friends can be just brutal. 

The role of Thai Immigration and the data they capture is a bit misunderstood sometimes. When they swipe your passport all the data on the identity page or within the chip is captured. They will also type in the visa number (if any) and the serial number on the TM.6 Arrival/Departure card (and take your photo). As all border posts are now computerized, that information is available on a same-day basis to other Immigration facilities nationwide. 

What they don't type in on the spot is the "Address in Thailand" portion of the Arrival card. Instead the cards go to a storage facility and the address is usually typed in somewhat after the fact. How long after depends on how many cards there are in the back-log, staffing levels, etc. The lag can be very long. 

Adding to the complexity is the fact that each hotel, guesthouse, apartment and so on that accepts a foreigner as a lodger is expected to capture certain info (usually a passport copy) from the guest or tenant at check-in or lease signing, then report the info to the local police command. This may or may not ever make it back to Immigration. 

90-day reporting at an Immigration office gives a little more hope. The relevant address in that case is usually typed in. But if someone has a class of visa that doesn't require reporting, or has gone onto permanent overstay, it's not that useful. 

While other people's Immigration records are not public records, there are ways... and let's just leave it at that. But in many (if not most) instances, a record will only show you the passport data, date of entry, port of entry, flight number if applicable, and other static info. It doesn't often reflect the first intended address for recent visitors, and finding someone who has moved on from that address is generally hopeless. In short, looking at those records will tell you if the person of interest has departed the Kingdom, but next to worthless for determining where they may be staying now. 

In missing persons matters where the client has nothing on the person of interest except for some combination of name, nationality and birthdate or a passport number, then seeing what is on file at Thai Immigration is really the only hope. But in an instance where there was a solid, known location especially a complete address, good old-fashioned legwork and interviews is preferred.


----------

